# Model Sues!



## KmH (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's one worth following:

Model sues Vampire Weekend over 'Contra' cover - MSN Music News


----------



## Derrel (Jul 16, 2010)

Odd...I wonder what kind of model release would give a model the right to veto potential uses for the photos from a session when the end use is not porn or something like that????


----------



## KmH (Jul 17, 2010)

If I read the story correctly she claims she never signed a model release back in 1983 when the image was made.



> A consent form allowing the band permission to use the photo was purportedly signed by Kennis -- but she insists the signature on the papers is a forgery.


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2010)

Ouch that might be hard to prove (on both sides) as that is cutting the clock back quite a way. However unless she can prove that it is beyond doubt a forgery I doubt she will win the case.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not sure what it is you are trying to do but if you post enough threads about photogs getting sued, yes, you will create the illusion that it is a dangerous profession.

It is not. You make me think of the government that tries so hard to rule us through fear.


----------



## KmH (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not trying to do anything beyond sharing what I thought was an interesting, and related to the General Shop Talk forum section, news item.


----------



## IlSan (Jul 18, 2010)

Very interesting read that one, thanks Keith for sharing 

Would really like to know, how this case ends - i.e. who wins in the end. Guess both sides really will have quite a hard time proving anything...


----------



## Alpha (Jul 18, 2010)

Overread said:


> However unless she can prove that it is beyond doubt a forgery I doubt she will win the case.



Actually the legal standard is much less than that. In civil cases it's what's called a "preponderance of the evidence," which is basically more likely than not. Beyond a reasonable doubt is the higher, criminal standard.


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 18, 2010)

Regardless of how it ends, the lawyers will always win


----------



## Morpheuss (Jul 19, 2010)

man that is going to be tough to prove in her favor or against her favor... who would keep a model release that old...


----------



## KmH (Jul 19, 2010)

A professional photographer.


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 19, 2010)

That's what they get for trying to go cheap.

Actually paying someone for an image would have cost far less than spending $100 or whatever on a stock photo.


not a bad band though.


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2010)

Morpheuss said:


> man that is going to be tough to prove in her favor or against her favor... who would keep a model release that old...


 As I understand it they have the model release but that the model is claiming that its a forgery.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 19, 2010)

They'll probably settle for much less than it would cost to litigate. It's a crappy case on both ends.


----------



## Morpheuss (Jul 21, 2010)

sounds like somebody that did a shoot for free because she probably wanted to be a model to add to her portfolio and then sees years later that they used it so now she wants some money out of it...and she wants more than what the gig probably would have gotten her...


----------



## smokinphoto (Jul 24, 2010)

Ehhh.. this does not sound like its going to end well.


----------

